
What is the most important metric for early-stage startup? - Tom_Dau
What is the most important metric for an early-stage startup?
Can you choose between:
CAC (customer acquisition cost)
CR (churn rate)
LTV (lifetime value)
======
verdverm
[https://youtu.be/lL6GdUHIBsM](https://youtu.be/lL6GdUHIBsM)

Video by YC partner Adora Cheung

TL;DW - 99% of companies should use revenue as their primary KPI

------
sharemywin
[https://blog.chartmogul.com/cac-ltv-waste-
money/](https://blog.chartmogul.com/cac-ltv-waste-money/)

------
meerita
\- Active Users: DAU, WAU and MAU. \- Registrations \- Registrations vs
Subscriptions (or becoming paying user) \- Churn \- Paying Activity \- ARPU

